# Archer(EMIYA) vs. Gilgamesh



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2012)

Location: Fuyuki
prep tine five days
EMIYA gets Kiritsugu as a master
Gil gets Kirei
IC
both parties have no knowledge.

how's it go?


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

assuming that both parties are blood lusted gil ends this battel before it even started but with prep both Emiyas may have a chance via element of surprise


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 2, 2012)

Since Gil has Kotomine as a master, his magic resistance should be low.

Then again, Gil has a mirror shield to protect himself against normal spells


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2012)

Which is a point you bring up because???

Archer and Kiritsugu aren't remotely close to standard mages.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 2, 2012)

Gil's armor already has incredibly high magic resistance anyway so yeah. Kiritsugu could probably snipe Kotomine with prep. If that isn't his approach, Kotomine shoves black keys up his ass.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

this fight is determined by weather or not the  Emiyas decide  weather or not to do this as a head head aproach in which case they lose becasuse of gil or the smart aproach basicaly sniping and stealth kills they have a shot


----------



## All Star Rogue (Jun 2, 2012)

PakiSama said:


> this fight is determined by weather or not the  Emiyas decide  weather or not to do this as a head head aproach in which case they lose becasuse of gil or the smart aproach basicaly sniping and stealth kills they have a shot



Ahem. This.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

All Star Rogue said:


> Ahem. This.


 what are u trying to say?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 2, 2012)

Sniping Kirei will help, but Gil still Has Independent Action as a class ability, so he's still a pretty big threat even without his master lending him support. Killing Kirei might just piss Gil off enough so that he pulls out Ea and rapes everything in sight with it before vanishing due to prana drain.

If the Emiyas decide to go the Head to Head (Eg. Retarded) route, then Kirei's Baji Quan Skills will completely Decimate Kiritsugu like in the 4th volume of the Fate/Zero Novels. Archer will also most likely die due to GOB spam and projecting Rho Aias taking a shit ton of Prana from him

Sniping Route: Emiyas take it 7/10
Head to head Route: Team Troll takes it 8/10 due to how Broken GOB is.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Sniping Kirei will help, but Gil still Has Independent Action as a class ability, so he's still a pretty big threat even without his master lending him support. Killing Kirei might just piss Gil off enough so that he pulls out Ea and rapes everything in sight with it before vanishing due to prana drain.
> 
> If the Emiyas decide to go the Head to Head (Eg. Retarded) route, then Kirei's Baji Quan Skills will completely Decimate Kiritsugu like in the 4th volume of the Fate/Zero Novels. Archer will also most likely die due to GOB spam and projecting Rho Aias taking a shit ton of Prana from him
> 
> ...


I agree but one thing since when has gil even cared for Kirie enough to get mad if he died


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2012)

Why the hell would the emiya's go head to head?

They're Emiyas.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 2, 2012)

He'll probably get pissed at the fact that they killed a source of entertainment for him and proceed to rape the everloving crap out of everything in sight. The very reason Gil is Kirei's servant in the first place is because Gil found Kirei Amusing.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> He'll probably get pissed at the fact that they killed a source of entertainment for him and proceed to rape the everloving crap out of everything in sight. The very reason Gil is Kirei's servant in the first place is because Gil found Kirei Amusing.


thats fine in all but to rage cause hes bored i dont think so at most slightly annoyed



zenieth said:


> Why the hell would the emiya's go head to head?
> 
> They're Emiyas.


not saying they would go head to head on purpose but the possibilty is still there.


----------



## Tir (Jun 3, 2012)

Kiritsugu will beat the shit out of Kirei. Just like someone has said before me, Gil has Independent Action and still a major threat even without a master. EMIYA is his natural enemies however and Gil is no master but just an owner. EMIYA Kiritsugo take this one.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 3, 2012)

If the Emiyas take them head on, they'll lose

If the Emiyas snipe them from afar they win


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 3, 2012)

Tir said:


> Kiritsugu will beat the shit out of Kirei. Just like someone has said before me, Gil has Independent Action and still a major threat even without a master. EMIYA is his natural enemies however and Gil is no master but just an owner. EMIYA Kiritsugo take this one.


Actually, Kiritsugu would probably lose to Kirei in H2H combat if he's not INMEDIATELY using "Time Alter: Square Accel".

In the Novel, Kirei was able to deflect one of Kiritsugu's Origin Bullets, which are Rifle Caliber with his punch. Granted, it was reinforced via Command Mantra, but that's still some Scary Shit. Had it not been for Avalon Hax, Kiritsugu would have died from the first punch Kirei Landed on him, since it crushed his heart and lungs into Hamburger meat. 

That combined with the fact that Kirei doesn't use Jack Shit for Magecraft means kiritsugu loses one of his most important tools against him, which are his hax Origin Bullets.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 3, 2012)

This is counting on the EMIYAs going head to head

which they'd never do.


----------



## lambda (Jun 3, 2012)

If the Emiyas take them head on, they win.

If the Emiyas snipe them from afar, they win.

I find it hilarious that anyone thinks Gil can win against EMIYA. It's like no one read UBW.


----------



## Juri (Jun 3, 2012)

lambda said:


> If the Emiyas take them head on, they win.
> 
> If the Emiyas snipe them from afar, they win.
> 
> I find it hilarious that anyone thinks Gil can win against EMIYA.* It's like no one read UBW.*



I was wondering the same thing. He's not going to pull out Ea for obvious reasons and will likely lose.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 3, 2012)

UBWgil wasnt taking fight seriously this fight is bloolusted in wich case gil stomps in head to head


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually, Kirei has heightened instincts that allow him to notice if someone attempts to snipe him in the back.
It was the same trick that allowed him to survive maiya's sneak attack.
Also even if he would get taken out via sniping, what does it really do?
Archer cannot do the same against Gilgamesh.
Even if he shoots a Broken Phantasm, Gilgamesh has an entire garmada of mystic shields to block it.

And unless PIS involved we know how does the Archer vs Gil battle turns out.


----------



## Juri (Jun 3, 2012)

PakiSama said:


> *UBWgil wasnt taking fight seriously this fight is bloolusted* in wich case gil stomps in head to head





zenieth said:


> Location: Fuyuki
> prep tine five days
> EMIYA gets Kiritsugu as a master
> Gil gets Kirei
> ...



You were saying?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2012)

Gae Bolg Impaling death or Enuma Elish would do it. Plus Gil just has to say GOB while Emiya needs to say an incantation, Gil can also combo NPs and he has more options/combos available due to a much larger collection. It's a given outcome. GOB is genuinely too broken, it barely requires any prana outside what's needed to open and allows ridiculous spam so Gil is never in any danger against superior fighters, if he can't overwhelm them with sword spam, it's beamspam that is barely blockable, otherwise anti-everything is in it. Gil's arrogance is sometimes overplayed. He still beat Lancer(Fate), Caster(Fate), Saber before Avalon caught him off guard the first time (Fate ), Berserker(UBW), Iskander(Fate/Zero) and he had Dark Sakura at his mercy in HF(he lost because he underestimated the regenerative powers she had from such massive prana the Grail gave her, most opponents would not be able to do anything after that so he let his guard down).

EDIT UBW Gil was'nt taking Shirou seriously once UBW activated?, he was'nt cursing about being pushed back

"Don't overestimate yourself"
*swordspams*
*Shirou counters*
Gil:...

"I'm losing to his cheap sword"

"I'm being pushed back"

"ONORE!ONORE!ONORE!ONORE!ONORE!Bastard, did'nt think I had to use my sword on you"

"You are stronger than me inside this world"
Or we go with Shirou

"He cannot handle my attack, his only choice is to destroy both our weapons"

He lost because he lost his cool, made a mistake, did'nt wear his armor and allowed Shirou to summon UBW and Shirou acknowledged Gil still had a chance to win if he recovered his cool. But don't pretend he was playing around there when his expression, tone and dialogue show otherwise.

Gil>the other servants not sane Hercules due to the fact he's got almost everything in myth, can summon GOB quick, combo NPs, projection, good armor, immunity to most status effects, the most powerful beamspam, all A rank NPs, NP comboing, his NPs being stronger versions of what other heroes use, weakness of every servant, ant- everything, firepower equivalent of 5+ servants and very prana efficent style. Most servants only get 3-4 NPs, Gil has over a 1,000. GOB is a gameshark.

Gil won't hold back against a servant too much(by hold back it just means he won't go for EA at the start everything else he'll use), Shirou was a human who he had no way of knowing could summon a reality marble so he did'nt kill Shirou off before UBW could happen, Archer is a servant so Gil will be more serious.


----------



## lambda (Jun 3, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Gae Bolg Impaling death or Enuma Elish would do it. Plus Gil just has to say GOB while Emiya needs to say an incantation, Gil can also combo NPs and he has more options/combos available due to a much larger collection. It's a given outcome. GOB is genuinely too broken, it barely requires any prana outside what's needed to open and allows ridiculous spam so Gil is never in any danger against superior fighters, if he can't overwhelm them with sword spam, it's beamspam that is barely blockable, otherwise anti-everything is in it.


Confirmed for never reading UBW. 16 years old Emiya Shirou could counter GOB from outside UBW, why the hell can't Archer do the same? And while Kirei could conceivably dodge sniper fire he can't do the same with a BP nor Can Gilgamesh, so either would get a Hrunting in the face and that would be that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2012)

pre UBW Shirou noted Gil was holding back and playing around(he even notes he'll use it to his advantage), that one moment with a low charge EA also needed Archer saving him as well. If you're refering to the second Rho Aius countering those swords then that's fair. Kirei dying will do nothing to Gil, he has the highest Independant action and can take both at once if he plays his cards right. Gil overwhelmed Saber's precog with his NP combos, the problem is also that Rho Aius only blocks from one side while Gil can project weapons from more than one direction.

EDIT They both get 5 days prep?They could win then.


----------



## lambda (Jun 3, 2012)

And Gil is always holding back and playing around. Your point? Shirou recovered from Ea through Avalon regen and the only reason he had trouble anyhow is because he stills didn't understand from where he should pull his swords. The comparison with Saber and every other Servants is utterly meaningless since they have a completely different skillset. Emiya Shirou is the worst possible opponent for Gilgamesh, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

Juri said:


> I was wondering the same thing. He's not going to pull out Ea for obvious reasons and will likely lose.



IC he wouldn't even use his armor... Through Eye of the Mind archer would pretty much use the same tactics Shirou did and realise he could kick Gil's ass in a straight up sword fight due to copying the original weapon wielder's strength, speed and sword techniques, combined with UBW he should easily be able to overwhelming gil.

Gil also doesn't wear armor which makes sniping viable (from archer anyway).

Gil doesn't bother putting an effort if he doesn't respect you and the person he respects the least is Archer. We all know how this fight is going to turn out.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 3, 2012)

and since the sniping possibility is the most likly senario the Emiyas ar most likly going to take this


----------



## zenieth (Jun 3, 2012)

I always wondered, why does Gil respect Archer the least?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I always wondered, why does Gil respect Archer the least?



Because he fucking steals all his weapons. Stealing being copying. Basically like any IP owner. 

Gil is basically the bonified owner of the original and Archer makes chinese knockoffs. Sure they're inferior but he still basically using an extremely large proportion of your weapon armoury which he prides himself on. Not to mention he can use those weapons far better than Gil can.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

IIRC he hates Zeroserker just as much for the same reason

the rest he hates mildly less, because they don't steal his weapons


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I always wondered, why does Gil respect Archer the least?





Spirit King said:


> Because he fucking steals all his weapons. Stealing being copying. Basically like any IP owner.
> 
> Gil is basically the bonified owner of the original and Archer makes chinese knockoffs. Sure they're inferior but he still basically using an extremely large proportion of your weapon armoury which he prides himself on. Not to mention he can use those weapons far better than Gil can.



And plus he's a filthy mongrel.

Compared to guys like Arturia and Iskender who are Kings, hell, Gil even gives Iskender props.



> Gil>the other servants not sane Hercules



Carnival Phantasm Berserker.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 4, 2012)

to be fair gil in hallow mellos out


----------



## Doommaker (Jun 7, 2012)

Is EMIYA able to copy Gilgamesh's Ea though? IIRC Shirou attempted to trace it but couldn't.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope. EMIYA still can't copy Ea.


----------

